
Show HN: Answers as a Service as a Service - magicseth
http://askmagicseth.com
======
mgberlin
I got a 404 when I put in my credit card info :(

~~~
magicseth
You can ask me here... I'll answer on the site :-)

~~~
mgberlin
How many horse owners in America have iPhones?

~~~
magicseth
400K

~~~
arthurcolle
Please show your work.

~~~
magicseth
It's on the site!

